# Sony vaio pcg-41215u no prende nada. (muerta)



## gerardo tovar (Ago 5, 2013)

Hola compañeros.

tengo un problema con una laptop Sony vaio mod. pcg4121u

no enciende los leds de cargar bateria. no prende con el cargador(sin bateria). cheque la bateria y tiene 3 volt(se supone que es de 11volt).

ya desarme y cheque algunos fusibles pero estan bien. 
en el PCN3 es donde se conecta el cable del cargador y llegan bien los 19.4 volts.


gracias de antemano.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 5, 2013)

> no enciende los leds de cargar bateria. no prende con el cargador(sin bateria). *cheque la bateria y tiene 3 volt*(se supone que es de 11volt).




probaste el cargador??

el cable de sensar carga, esta bien?


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ago 5, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> probaste el cargador??



el cargador esta bien. tiene 19.4 volt y lo use con otra lap.


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ago 5, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> probaste el cargador??
> 
> el cable de sensar carga, esta bien?



si te refieres a un tercer cable que trae el cargador, no tiene.
pero no se exactamente cual es??


le encontre la grasa termica reseca la voy a remplazar a ver si funciona.

y si me puedes explicar lo del cable sensar.

gracias.


----------

